# Hungarian Air Force and Museums



## Monox (Dec 13, 2008)

Museum on Kecel. Only east helicopters and warbirds.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice photos!


----------



## Monox (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks 109 Roaming! 

Szolnok Hungarian AF Museum:


----------



## v2 (Dec 14, 2008)

8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2008)

That's actually quite the collection of military hardware. Very nice.


----------



## DBII (Dec 15, 2008)

cool

DBII


----------



## Monox (Dec 16, 2008)

Active planes from Kecskemét and Szolnok.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2008)

G'day Monox! Nice photos.

Your first post, bottom left image, a SAAB Draken on the left? How did that end up in a Hungarian Museum?


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2008)

Great shots Monox, and thanks too - I live here in Hungary, but hadn't heard of these museums!

...and Graeme, that Draken seems to be ex-Swedish Airforce (Svenska Flygvapnet), judging by the style and position of the heraldry badge on the tail. Maybe they donated it to the museum?

Evan


----------



## Monox (Dec 22, 2008)

A4K said:


> Great shots Monox, and thanks too - I live here in Hungary, but hadn't heard of these museums!
> 
> ...and Graeme, that Draken seems to be ex-Swedish Airforce (Svenska Flygvapnet), judging by the style and position of the heraldry badge on the tail. Maybe they donated it to the museum?
> 
> Evan



Kedves A4K!

Szolnok és Kecel a magyar katonai repülés két létező múzeuma. Szolnokon hozzáértő emberek óvják és ápolják amit csak lehet, Kecelen kb. 10 jószándékú dilettáns ember halmozott fel egy rakás kétes forrásból származó eszközt. Erre példa pont a Draken, ami eredetileg a Viggen-en látott fenyőmintás terepszínnel érkezett, amit aztán itt "restautáltak", aztán kiették rozsdásodni a múzeumba. Szép, hogy itt van, de másképp is lehetett volna és lehetne ma is....


----------



## Monox (Dec 25, 2008)

Let us look in onto a helicopter base. Szolnok AFB:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Thanks to looking!


----------



## Monox (Mar 3, 2009)

Although this collection does not exist already today (very much came to a sad end) a lot implied a valuable thing after all. I preserve his memory with a couple of photos.


----------



## Monox (Mar 4, 2009)

Hungary's, Szekszárd city. Onto any amount strange, but a building material trading saved it the cutting up awarded aeroplane. Onto any amount got worn out in a state is, the business increased his traffic very much. The restoration of the aeroplane is expected.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice photos m8. 

Cheers


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2009)

Monox said:


> Kedves A4K!
> 
> Szolnok és Kecel a magyar katonai repülés két létező múzeuma. Szolnokon hozzáértő emberek óvják és ápolják amit csak lehet, Kecelen kb. 10 jószándékú dilettáns ember halmozott fel egy rakás kétes forrásból származó eszközt. Erre példa pont a Draken, ami eredetileg a Viggen-en látott fenyőmintás terepszínnel érkezett, amit aztán itt "restautáltak", aztán kiették rozsdásodni a múzeumba. Szép, hogy itt van, de másképp is lehetett volna és lehetne ma is....




Kedves Monox!

Köszi az infót! Sokkal jobban tudsz írni Magyyarul, mint én!!!  

(And now, for our English speaking viewers: )

Dear Monox,

Thanks for the info! Your written Hungarian is much better than mine!


(Und auf Deutsch... 

just kidding!  )



Great photos mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 12, 2009)

Great shots 

Our former strike wing will soon be looking similar


----------



## Monox (Jun 16, 2009)

These airplanes brought to a halt in Hungary the Pápa AFB, in a private property. The Hungarian military one passed it over on an illegal road leadership for a Ukrainian metal dealer, who destroys them soon. (Understand it: all were stolen from Hungaria AF.) I wish to claim a memory with these few photos the 67 pieces MiG-21, 5 pieces Su-22 and 3 pieces MiG-23, for the bygone Hungarian Airforce.


----------



## Monox (Aug 11, 2009)

These photos were taken Taszár AFB:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Airplane neutralisation Kecskemét AFB:





Airplane al carrying a load from Pápa AFB into Germany:


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 11, 2009)

Very cool stuff! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 13, 2009)

8) Would love to go there


----------



## parsifal (Aug 13, 2009)

why did they scrap all of these aircraft. Some are still quite modern. Even if they were surplus to Hungarian AF could they not thave sold them to a third world country (eg Pakistan)????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Butters (Aug 14, 2009)

Graeme said:


> G'day Monox! Nice photos.
> 
> Your first post, bottom left image, a SAAB Draken on the left? How did that end up in a Hungarian Museum?



There's also a shot of a Viggen (2nd from bottom right -2nd montage)

EDIT: Just noticed that there's also a Lansen back to the left...

JL


----------



## imalko (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess they purchased one example for the museum or maybe exchanged it for some Hungarian aircraft for which Swedish museum would show interest. Common practice of exchanging surplus aircraft between aeronautical museums, I believe...


----------



## <inmemory> (Aug 18, 2009)

Great pictures Monox, thanks for taking the time to post, especially the Szolnok AFB helicopter pics.


----------



## Monox (Sep 11, 2009)

Most airplanes Hungary's leadership embezzled and sold it to private persons onto annihilation. More than 100 pieces of airplane. Arrived from Draken Sweden, it was painted on Kecel, but the visible yellow nuance already the rust. All of the museum rots, vainly the beautiful exhibition nobody cares about their protection.

Thank you to the pictures the comments.


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2009)

Szép képek Monox! 

Sajnos nem csak Magyarországon történik ilyen dolgok... most éppen tönkre mennek a mi gyönyörü és (volt-) tökéletes álapotban tartva Skyhawk vadászgépek Új-Zélandan.
A különbseg a mi példán pedig azt, hogy találtuk hélyes (polgári) vevők Amerikában, akik akart őket használni sugárhajtoműves-repülőgép oktatásokra, de az utólsó pillanatban, az Amerikai Állam azt nem engedték el, mert 'nem szabad a polgaroknak volt-Hadseregi technikai eszköz használni'... 
Ha látyunk mennyi ilyen fajta gép rendszeresen repülnek polgari tulájdonság alatt az USA-ban, én azt hiszem, hogy inkább direkt csinálták bosszükinten - elvileg azert, mert nem vásároltük az Ö szaras régi F-16-osok, ahogy térvezték.

A szomorü tény az, hogy az Üj-Zélandi Államnak most máshova se szabad eladni őket, se adni egy Muzeumnak, se seléjtezni (az nem kivánok, mindenképben!), mert transakció-közben áll a dolog az amerikai cégel - ami soha nem lesz kész elvileg - , és egy csomó pénzt kell fizetnünk naponta, tárolni őket. Azt mondja is, hogy már is elég szarul néznek ki, hiába ki vannak csamogolva... 

(Bocs a sok hibák -jobban beszélek Magyarul, mint írni!)


----------



## Monox (Jan 5, 2010)

Although this picture is not Pápa AFB, but made in Kecskemét AFB, the same machinery in place that will be their fate. In the autumn of 1995 the grounds of reduction of armaments destroyed 10 MiG-21MF and 2 MiG-21bis.





And those who still await their fate ....


----------



## Monox (Nov 16, 2010)

The next few pictures are not in a museum, but by now the MALÉV "operated" Kossuth Lajos Secondary School in the former were made recently. I would like to share with you.

The images of interest to the page without the Mi-8. Said interest in the obscure background of falling into the machinery here, it may be all you know that this is the machine of the Russian Air Force, served in Ferihegy and the seizure of the school was after, having received the Hungarian flag, and Camo.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing some of those Soviet planes. Sad some of them aren't restored in the West as then we could see some interesting set-piece dogfight scenes between F-86 Sabres and things such as the MiG-17 Fresco over airfields...


----------



## Monox (Apr 22, 2011)

Traces of a bygone era, maybe still operational be. Szolnok AFB, in the school hangar.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice shot, shame to see it in such a state though.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2011)

They're just sitting in a row awaiting scrapping at the moment...just like the RNZAF Skyhawks...


----------



## Monox (Apr 26, 2011)

The Mi-8 130 tact. nr. Szentkirályszabadja AFB, the barracks stood for years. The regiment was dismantled after the removal of this place. Last known residence was in 2006, Pápa AFB.


----------



## Monox (May 25, 2011)

After the service........


----------



## Monox (May 29, 2011)

Two weeks ago, some photos from Szolnok.


----------



## Monox (Jul 24, 2011)

Pápa AFB, skanzen. Now, four aircraft available.



 

 

 

 

 

Magyargencs, military park. The MiG-21bis the only aircraft in the collection.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 26, 2011)

anyone want a cheap slightly used MIG, I guess


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, shame to see them like that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Monox (Jul 10, 2012)

After 13 years the last service to Pápa AFB. The renewal and decorative painting supplies is due in September.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 10, 2012)

> that Draken seems to be ex-Swedish Airforce (Svenska Flygvapnet)


 You've not been there yet Evan? Surprise! Visiting the local aviation msueums would be the first thing I'd do!  

Did you also notice the Viggen at Szolnok? Th Swedes frequently exchange aircraft with Eastern Bloc museums; the Polish collection at Kracow also has a Draken. A lot of these museums have a bunch of airframes that they hold for trading purposes. I once spoke to the aircraft curator at the Kracow museum who showed me round; he told me his wish list and what he had in store for exchange. Mostly Polish built MiGs and things.

Interesting images.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

Funds dictate visits unfortunately! Some of these museums are an expensive train trip away from me.
Have visited Szolnok AFB and museum, the Ferihegy airport museum and the Kecskemet air base however. some beautiful aircraft to see!

Condition of exhibits is sadly also dictated by funds (of course), and open air storage takes it's toll.


----------



## Monox (Sep 20, 2012)

Renovated MiG-21bis aircraft and a memorial park for the AFB.
Bonus 2 photo, a rare variant of the aircraft, who is still waiting for the fulfillment of destiny.


----------



## Monox (Sep 20, 2012)

Renovated MiG-21bis aircraft and a memorial park for the AFB.
Bonus 2 photo, a rare variant of the aircraft, who is still waiting for the fulfillment of destiny.


----------



## Monox (Nov 21, 2013)

A restored and waiting to renovated helicopter at the Pápa AFB.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------

